# black ebay headlights



## karter18 (Nov 3, 2008)

ok so I bought those pain in the ass headlights, I have already modified the car so they will fit, now my problem is the wiring, the harness makes no sense to me, can i just cut my harness and make jumpers to fit the prongs or is there actually something special inside of a B13 harness like a resistor?


----------



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

Which headslight are they cuz i bought some too and im havin the same issue... Pic please.


----------



## karter18 (Nov 3, 2008)

eBay Motors: 95-97 98 99 NISSAN SENTRA/200SX HALO HEAD LIGHTS+CORNER (item 310134952258 end time May-10-09 15:54:39 PDT)

these are them, i had to cut off the metal brackets that hold the grill on my car, i also scrapped the wiring harness it came with because no matter how i hooked it up it just kept blowing fuses, i also had to modify the corner markers and lights so they would fit together


----------



## omattic105 (Sep 24, 2008)

damn.. lol. yeah i got fed up wit them... i realized i had to do a lot of modification so i jus modified it enuff to make the corners work... those guys should b reported to ebay. they say no modification is needed, then next thing u know when u try to install them u realize u need the Pimp My Ride team to put in some damn headlights. lol.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

Good post. I looked at those lights. They look good in the pics. Has any one had sucess with them?

These ones look great. Anyone tried them???

eBay Motors: Nissan Sentra 200SX Headlights + Corners 95 96 97 98 99 (item 120411891820 end time May-26-09 02:07:38 PDT)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I installed halo's in my 97 Sentra.
There are how too threads if you search.
Blowing fuses .... yes you will because the factory wiring powers ONE headlight at a time, on two 7.5A fuses.
Your new harness powers BOTH headlights at a time ie 10Amps +
I connected the new harness to the battery connector. 
Mine had fuses and relay, plus a diode to turn on high and low together, nice !!!
Worked great.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

The halos arent hard to install. I used to have them.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I have them on my 99 sentra i had no problem they fit right in


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the halos in my '98 200. I cut away the top tabs on the headlights so my grill sat in correct and I heated the corner and took plastic away because it hit the bracket for the OEM headlight, but I didnt break the seal in the lights. Also I did Not use the harness that came with it. What I did was I kept the fuse and the connectors. I chopped the OEM plug off and just wired them with the correct wires on the connectors and plugged them together. ( made sure low beams went to low beams, etc) Work great now,only issue I have is my one smoked corner pops out of the groove in the fender.... still workin on that. Goodluck


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

How about some pics???


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sir X Loin said:


> How about some pics???


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweer ride the fog lights are stock? and the rims are kool too are they 16's?


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

sinning said:


> Sweer ride the fog lights are stock? and the rims are kool too are they 16's?


Thanks man, Yea those fog lights are stock in that pic but i updated them And the rims are 16" niche wrapped in nexen tires. I changed the foglights and I have my coilovers on now. Here is a updated pic of my car


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

lookin sick bro! i have tha blue 200 with the white rims from cardomain


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

CaidenX said:


> lookin sick bro! i have tha blue 200 with the white rims from cardomain


Thanks dude, looking good yourself. Im on the hunt for finding people in the lehigh valley area with other 200's. Not many but I found like 2 or 3 nice ones. Not many people do much past intake,exhaust, and rims.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

thats sick haha , i still cant decide either to do the sr20det swap or do what you did


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


>



Im loving the lucino look. Looks REAL clean and sharp. good work. has the looks and the power


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

6 if u get a few people ill deff be down to come out if theres anything going on down there


----------



## nissanspeed666 (Sep 24, 2008)

CaidenX said:


> 6 if u get a few people ill deff be down to come out if theres anything going on down there


Is this for me?


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

yea lol i think there are a few more i saw on cardomain that are down around there


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Those lights look good.


----------

